# Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?



## clinch (21. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe es einige Zeit mit Google versucht, konnte aber keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse finden....Was meint Ihr, wieviele verschiedene (beangelbare) Friedfischarten gibt es in unseren Breiten?

Weiß da jemand mehr?

Viele Grüße,

Florian |wavey:


----------



## Stefan6 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

http://www.angeltreff.org/fischdb/friedfische.html


----------



## angler-jan (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

Da sind aber viele nicht von beangelbar. 

Ich mache mal eine Liste. Wenn jemand noch einen weiß, den man beangeln kann, der soll hinzufügen:

Hasel
Rotfeder
Güster
Rotauge
Karpfen
Karausche
Döbel
Schleie
Barbe
Nase
Renke
Giebel
Maifisch
Brasse
Aland

Der Rest auf stefan6 Seite steht unter Schutz.


----------



## auborne (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

ich weiß noch 1
Der Stint#h


----------



## tenchhunter (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

Ähm.......
Die Laube(Ukelei) und der Maifisch sind 2 verschiedene Fische!!!


----------



## Stefan6 (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*



auborne schrieb:


> ich weiß noch 2
> ukelei und stint#h


Stint ist ne Salmonide:m  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stinte


----------



## auborne (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

upps:b


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

In Angeler-Jan Auflistung fehlen noch Rapfen,Amur,Marmorkarpfen,Nase und Barbe.
Wahrscheinlich noch ein paar mehr!

Taxidermist

Hab gerade gesehen das die Barbe und Nase doch drin stehen,dafür ist die "Renke"
auch ein Salmonide!


----------



## Ulli3D (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

Ist auch müßig, da die Liste der geschonten Fischarten vom jeweiligen Bundesland abhängig ist.


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

@Ulli,es ist aber Feiertag,schlechtes Wetter und dazu noch Raubfischschonzeit!

Taxidermist


----------



## angler-jan (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

@ Taxidermist

Bei mir sind auch Barbe udn Nase mit drin. 
Ist der Rapfen nicht ein Raubfisch? Oder soetwas in der Art?


----------



## FoolishFarmer (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...dafür ist die "Renke"
> auch ein Salmonide!


Coregone!
Ist nach neuester Ordnung keine Gattung der Salmoniden mehr, sondern ne Eigene. :g


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

Ich hab es schon berichtigt,das mit der Nase und der Barbe.
Ich würde sagen,das die Grenzen zwischen Raubfisch und Friedfisch sowieso schwimmend
sind,so auch beim Rapfen.In der Jugend sind sie wohl Friedfische und als erwachsene
Räuber.Selbst Karpfen fressen gerne Brutfische und werden dennoch als Friedfische
bezeichnet.Und was ist mit dem Döbel,der auch als größerer Fisch,zu einen großen Teil
seinen Futterbedarf mit Fischen deckt!Große Barben sind auch scharf auf kleine Fische
und werden auch als Friedfische bezeichnet.

Taxidermist


----------



## Taxidermist (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

@FoolishFarmer,Ich würde dir in solchen Fragen nicht widersprechen,aber da Coregonen
doch nicht Räuberisch unterwegs sind,könnte man sie vielleicht doch auch als Friedfische bezeichnen.Jedenfalls eher als Rapfen oder Döbel!

Taxidermist


----------



## clinch (21. März 2008)

*AW: Wieviele verschiedene Friedfische gibt es in Deutschland?*

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten!

Ja, es ist tatsächlich nicht so einfach die Anzahl unserer beangelbaren Friedfische zu beziffern. Mir wurde diese Frage gestellt...Ich antworte jetzt einfach mal: "Über Dreißig!" Da kann wohl nicht so viel mit verkehrt machen...

Gruß, Florian


----------

